# Fixed with no brakes. How do you stop?



## Disgruntled Goat (25 Feb 2008)

Had a go on a fixed w/o brakes at the w/e. How do you stop? Going down a hill with a junction at the bottom, I was terrified, I thought my number was up, I could slow down somewhat but as for stopping - forget it. How come you see all these guys skidding to stops? I nearly ruptured my triceps.

Does the gearing have owt to do with it? It was 48x17 I think which seemed overgeared for the road.


----------



## Stwutter (25 Feb 2008)

Have you tried walls? I find they have excellent stopping properties.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (25 Feb 2008)

I'm taking a stick with me next time. I hear that jabbing them in the wheel works wonders. Lacks feedback though.


----------



## andygates (25 Feb 2008)

It's all in the hips.


----------



## domtyler (25 Feb 2008)

Just find a soft and fluffy looking pedestrian?


----------



## Canrider (25 Feb 2008)

(apparently) To skid, you hop the back wheel up ever so slightly, then, when the weight is off the wheel, you stop it spinning with your legs so that when it touches back down again, you're skidding it to a stop. I have never even wanted to try to make this happen.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Feb 2008)

Find a twatty courier or wannabe and ask them...


----------



## rustychisel (26 Feb 2008)

lean forward to unweight the back wheel, try locking up the cranks when your preferred leg is in about the 8 or 9pm position (ie, just below pointing straight back). Skid to a halt.
When it doeesn't work, practise some more. Repeat as required. When you've mastered the art, purchase and install the new tyre you'll undoubtedly need.


----------



## Renard (26 Feb 2008)

Are you not supposed to have at least one brake if you are on the road?


----------



## domtyler (26 Feb 2008)

BJB said:


> Are you not supposed to have at least one brake if you are on the road?



Yes, it is a legal requirement to have two brakes. the fixed rear wheel counts as one.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (28 Feb 2008)

BJB said:


> Are you not supposed to have at least one brake if you are on the road?




Oooo call the police and clap me in irons.


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Feb 2008)

domtyler said:


> Yes, it is a legal requirement to have two brakes. the fixed rear wheel counts as one.


I had this out with two coppers on the marylebone road. they pulled me over cos basically they were pissed off I'd overtaken them

first they tried to have a go at me for not having a helmet, then for riding 'no hands', then finally for having no rear brake.

They trolled out something about a change in the law just for fixed bikes, but i knew they were wrong. but to stop them going on i walked the bike away and took some back streets.

lucky they didn't catch me on the way home, had gone out to pick up a dimebag!


----------



## wafflycat (28 Feb 2008)

Braking on a fixie is okay, as long as you don't need to stop *quickly*. Well it is for me anyhow. But I'm not safe to let loose on a fixie on road: on track is fien for me, and fun. The best way I can describe braking is that istead of pedalling forward you effectively start to resist the forward motion of the pedals by sort of pushing against them, to slow the rate of rotation. You feel it in you thighs: well, I do. But I'm cr4p on fixies!


----------



## Landslide (29 Feb 2008)

The trick with skid-stopping is to unweight the back wheel and simultaneously push down with your back leg whilst pulling up with the front leg.

Or you could just use normal brakes! They work for me!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (29 Feb 2008)

I tried that and nearly ripped my legs off. Would pushing a 70-odd inch gear have an affect on the inertia?


----------



## Landslide (29 Feb 2008)

I'd guess it'd be easier with a longer gear, as for a given speed your cadence would be lower (he says with no proof either way!).


----------



## ASC1951 (5 Mar 2008)

I can't see that stopping effort is affected by what gear you're in on a fixed wheel - just crank length, speed and weight (says Mr Papershuffling Lawyer, who knows didddly squat about mechanics).

My fixies always have front and back brakes with plenty of bite. It's pretty hilly in Yorkshire and I don't see the sense in turning my legs into egg whisks on my way down the Chevin or ripping my triceps off at the bottom. In fact without brakes there would be a lot of routes I just couldn't do.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (7 Mar 2008)

I think I have identified the problem. 

Plastic toe clips without straps. That would make things tricky.


----------



## Rev Will (7 Mar 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> I can't see that stopping effort is affected by what gear you're in on a fixed wheel - just crank length, speed and weight (says Mr Papershuffling Lawyer, who knows didddly squat about mechanics).



A larger gear will take more effort to stop when it is unweighted, making it harder to start the skid.

A gear in the 70s should be fine once you have the technique. If it doesn't work, and your feet are still on the pedals, you need to get the wheel more unweighted. Crotch to the stem is the way I learned it. Obviously, thats an exaggeration, but it gives you an idea of the movement when you try it.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Mar 2008)

I was about to say that fixed with no brakes on the road equals evolution in action, but maybe that cuts a bit close to home with my skates!!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Mar 2008)

You've all missed the real method of stopping a brakeless fixed wheel, which has become a dying art lost to the fashion fixies of today. You always wear mitts or gloves, and like the six day riders of old used to do when they needed to be relayed back into the action quickly after a short recovery round the banking you press the palm of your hand firmly down on the front tyre. Surprisingly effective when combined with back pressure on the pedals, and the real reason why trak mitts have a re-enforced section on the palm.

And anyone who fits a back brake to a fixed wheel bike should add stabalisers as well. IT JUST AIN'T DONE!


----------



## Jakob (10 Apr 2008)

Start practicing in small hops/skips at slow speed when it's wet/damp. It's a specific skill that you wont learn unless you practice. Probably better to start with a gearing of 70" or below. When I was riding regularly, I could skid my track gearing (86"), but it took some determination!...and after a few weeks off the bike, I was struggling with my regular 76".
You can ride in normal situations perfectly safely without any other brakes, but I still prefer a front brake for lazy days and emergencies!
Stopping distances *are* shorter with a front brake.


----------



## spandex (11 Apr 2008)

Mr joe have you ridden fixed?


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Apr 2008)

spandex said:


> Mr joe have you ridden fixed?


Not for years, but extensively at one time as all clubmen had a fixed wheel bike in their armoury. Rode TT's on them too.


----------



## Odyssey (11 Apr 2008)

Well, it doesn't _look_ difficult...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mik5AKGYnw&feature=related


----------



## spandex (11 Apr 2008)

yer thats how I split my kneecap thanks for the recap.


----------

